# o Senhor/a Senhora, você, tu



## Philippa

Olá!
Just 2 little questions from my little look at Portuguese for my holidays:
My book seems to suggest that there are these 3 ways to say you: o Senhor/a Senhora, você and tu, but o Senhor/a Senhora has the same verb cojugations as você, doesn't it? Is it really considered a separate way to say 'you'?
And there are dialogues where people are calling each other você and using first names - is this normal?

I guess I'm most interested in an answer from portuguese from Portugal's point of view, as we're going to Portugal and this is the book's assumption too. Also when I had a look to see if this question had already been asked, I came across lots of scarily complicated você/tu answers for Brazilian portuguese!!

Obrigada
Philippa


----------



## Vanda

We've recently discussed it here. Observe that Outsider, Moura, Sjofre, Zezinha and Tombatossals are European and mostly of their posts in this thread is from European point of view.
Have a nice stay in Portugal.


----------



## Outsider

Philippa said:
			
		

> Olá!
> Just 2 little questions from my little look at Portuguese for my holidays:
> My book seems to suggest that there are these 3 ways to say you: o Senhor/a Senhora, você and tu, but o Senhor/a Senhora has the same verb cojugations as você, doesn't it? Is it really considered a separate way to say 'you'?


Yes, in the sense that each of the three has a different degree of formality:

*tu*: informal/familiar
*você*: intermediately formal; distant, but not very deferential
*o senhor / a senhora*: quite formal



			
				Philippa said:
			
		

> And there are dialogues where people are calling each other você and using first names - is this normal?


Yes. "Você" can be used between adults of equal status, for example workmates. In this context, it's normal for people to address each other by first names.

I second Vanda's suggestion. That thread has a lot of information about forms of address in Portugal, as well as links to other useful discussions.


----------



## Philippa

Vanda said:
			
		

> We've recently discussed it here. Observe that Outsider, Moura, Sjofre, Zezinha and Tombatossals are European and mostly of their posts in this thread is are from a European point of view.
> Have a nice stay in Portugal.


Thank you, Vanda, but......... it's in Portuguese - Help!!  
And the other links all seem to be asking about Brazilian tu versus você usage.

Hope you don't mind the little corrections!


----------



## Vanda

From MarcB, post 2, in the above mentioned thread: 

http://accurapid.com/journal/13port.htm
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=45195


----------



## Philippa

Muito obrigada, Outsider e Vanda. (are muit*o* and *e* correct here?)
The links make 'tú' and 'usted' seem fairly straightforward in comparison!!

Outsider, boa sorte para (or maybe 'com' or perhaps 'em'!!) o futebol


----------



## Vanda

> Muito obrigada, Outsider e Vanda. (are muit*o* and *e* correct here?)
> 
> Outsider, boa sorte para (or maybe 'com' or perhaps 'em'!!) o futebol


 
Well, here there are 2 possibilities: boa sorte no futebol/ boa sorte com o futebol.

But there's one problem, the Pt coach is Brazilian so in the end ...


----------



## Outsider

Philippa said:
			
		

> Muito obrigada, Outsider e Vanda. (are muit*o* and *e* correct here?)


Yes, that's correct.



			
				Philippa said:
			
		

> The links make 'tú' and 'usted' seem fairly straightforward in comparison!!


One thing I think we all agreed on in the thread you couldn't read because it was written in Portuguese, is that foreigners should not worry too much about which form of address to use. Normally, we will realise that Portuguese is not your native language, and we will be tolerant with errors.  



			
				Philippa said:
			
		

> Outsider, boa sorte para (or maybe 'com' or perhaps 'em'!!) o futebol


Oh, hehehe! Good luck to you, too.


----------



## shard

quick question...would voce be the best form to default to if we get confused? I'll be in brasil if that makes a difference.


----------



## Vanda

You can say você in Brasil everywhere. Even those - few in comparison - who use tu won't feel like you are obliged to use it too.


----------



## Rallino

Bom dia!

Tenho lido muitas discussões sobre o tema de "tu-você", e percebi que mesmo se não utilizasse a palavra "você", não tería nenhum problema. 

O que eu entendi é que posso sobreviver sem jamais utilizar a palavra "você".
Posso sempre utilizar "tu" enquanto estou a falar com os amigos, e "o senhor/a senhora" quando há uma pessoa com quem devo falar formalmente. 

Tenho razão?

Agradeço antecipadamente!


_P.S. Por favor, corrijam os meus erros! _


----------



## anaczz

Sim, principalmente em Portugal.
No Brasil, o senhor/a senhora para tratamento mais formal, é perfeito e quando usar "tu", será bem compreendido, embora não seja a forma mais usual de tratamento por cá.


----------



## marta12

Em Portugal, embora haja quem use o «você», não é nada bem visto.
Cá, em vez de você, o correcto é usar o nome da pessoa, ou mais formalmente o senhor/senhora.


----------



## Rallino

Fantástico!

_anaczz_ e _marta12_, obrigado muitíssimo pelas suas ajudas!


----------



## Vanda

Juntei às outras discussões existentes e abaixo uma lista de outras sobre o mesmo tema:
*Discussões no Fórum com a(s) palavra(s) *
o Senhor/a Senhora, você, tu
Tratamentos em Portugal e Brasil: "você", "tu", "senhor(a)"
Você está aqui - Mas eu sou o senhor!
Você vs o senhor/a senhora


----------



## Istriano

Em Fortaleza, em Recife, em Brasília, em Santos e no Rio, muitas pessoas usam um sistema de 3 graus (como na língua híndi):

informal: *tu  *(em híndi seria _tu_)
neutro: *você* (em híndi seria  _tum_)
formal: *o senhor/a senhora* (em híndi seria _ap_)

_O senhor / a senhora_ nunca é informal.

_Usted _espanhol se usa como forma de tratamento informal na Costa Rica e na Colômbia (excluindo a costa caribenha).
Na Costa Rica até com um cachorro se usa Usted. 

_O tu_ pode ter um tom arcaizante e formal/bíblico quando se usa em uma zona não-tuteante (SP capital, Espírito Santo, Minas, Buenos Aires). Na Costa Rica e em Buenos Aires o uso do tu é considerado uma afetação.


----------



## Istriano

marta12 said:


> Em Portugal, embora haja quem use o «você», não é nada bem visto.
> Cá, em vez de você, o correcto é usar o nome da pessoa, ou mais formalmente o senhor/senhora.




Há pelo menos três tipos de _você _em Portugal:

1. um tipo neutro, típico dos meios de comunicação (em um quiz por examplo)
2. um tipo regional, por exemplo no Algarve é comum dizer às crianças: coma pexito!
3. uma espécie de modismo (afetação), são famosas ''tias de Cascais''



_Você _pode ser formal (no Rio Grande do Sul) ou informal (Espírito Santo, Sp Capital, Minas Gerais, Salvador) ou semiformal (Portugal, Norte do Brasil).

_Tu _pode ser informal (Portugal, Rio Grande do Sul, vastas zonas do Norte e Nordeste brasileiro), ou arcaizante/bíblico (SP capital, Espírito Santo, Minas).

compare com o espanhol:
_Usted _pode ser informal (Costa Rica, Colômbia) ou formal (nos demais países); _Vos _pode ser informal (América Central, Cono Sur) ou arcaizante (nas demais regiões). _Tu _pode ser arcaizante (Buenos Aires), uma afetação (na Costa Rica) ou normal/informal (nos demais países).


----------



## englishmania

marta12 said:


> Em Portugal, embora haja quem use o «você», não é nada bem visto.
> Cá, em vez de você, o correcto é usar o nome da pessoa, ou mais formalmente o senhor/senhora.


Apesar de o "você" estar cada vez mais generalizado, concordo que é mais  "bonito", correcto e formal dizer "o senhor quer...?", "o professor tinha dito...", "Então o dr. acha que  devo...?" , "A colega acha que...?" , "O Fernando prefere que...?".

Uma falante inglesa dizia-me que isso lhe fazia confusão - usar a 3.ª pessoa para alguém com quem estamos a falar directamente, como um "tu" (como em inglês é sempre "you"...)


----------



## Istriano

Acho que já ouvi _el señor_ em vez de _Usted _em espanhol mexicano.


----------



## marta12

As "tias de Cascais" não dizem a palavra «você»
Usam a terceira pessoa do singular, o que é uma grande diferença.


----------



## Istriano

Não entendo esse desamor pela palavra você.
Afinal de contas, o singular de *vocês *é: *você*. 
Plural de *tu *é *vós*.  É como se aprende na escola.


----------



## marta12

Pois é Istriano
Mas que a nós nos soa muito mal, soa.
Arrepia

No entanto, sempre que ouço falar um brasileiro, acho normal e delecia-me, vá la saber-se porquê


----------



## anaczz

englishmania said:


> Apesar de o "você" estar cada vez mais generalizado, concordo que é mais  "bonito", correcto e formal dizer "o senhor quer...?", "o professor tinha dito...", "Então o dr. acha que  devo...?" , "A colega acha que...?" , "O Fernando prefere que...?".
> 
> Uma falante inglesa dizia-me que isso lhe fazia confusão - usar a 3.ª pessoa para alguém com quem estamos a falar directamente, como um "tu" (como em inglês é sempre "you"...)



A princípio, em Portugal, eu estranhei bastante essa forma de dirigirem-se às pesoas, embora eu já a conhecesse, pois no Brasil também é usada em certas regiões, inclusive no interior de São Paulo (mas eu só vi ser utilizada para se dirigir aos próprios pais).
Quando diziam:" A Ana quer sentar-se?" Num primeiro momento, sempre me parecia estarem a falar de uma outra Ana qualquer.


----------



## Alentugano

marta12 said:


> Pois é Istriano
> Mas que a nós nos soa muito mal, soa.
> Arrepia
> 
> No entanto, sempre que ouço falar um brasileiro, acho normal e delecia-me, vá la saber-se porquê


 
Convém não perdermos de vista que, mesmo em Portugal, há váriações, por vezes com algum significado, no que diz respeito ao uso e à carga/conotação de várias palavras. O "você" é uma delas.
Na minha região (Baixo Alentejo) o _você_ não tem uma carga tão negativa como na zona de Lisboa. Só me aperecebi de que não era uma palavra bem vista quando estive a estudar em Lisboa. Eu já o disse aqui, e reafirmo, trato os meus pais por você, assim como muita gente da minha idade. Era/É considerada uma forma de mostrar respeito. Este aspecto está, no entanto, a mudar. Hoje já quase todas as crianças tratam os pais e os outros familiares por tu. 
Por vezes até usamos o _você_ para falarmos num tom mais carinhoso ou íntimo ou mesmo em tom de brincadeira, quando se trata de um interlocutor a quem habitualmente tratamos por _tu_. Escusado será dizer que não temos uma grande tradição de formalidade no tratamento, como acontece em Lisboa. 
O típico português adora formalidades como senhor doutor para aqui, senhor professor para acolá, senhor engenheiro... 
Pessoalmente também não aprecio quando me tratam usando o meu nome e na terceira pessoa, como se estivessem a falar de outra pessoa. A meu ver, é uma afectação absolutamente desnecessária. 
Longe de mim estar a por em causa os hábitos linguísticos de outras regiões, tanto que esta é uma opinião muito pessoal e, portanto, vale apenas enquanto isso.
Até porque muitas destas idiossincrasias regionais, com a invasão dos media, estão a esbater-se (infelizmente, na minha opinião), deixando-nos cada vez mais iguais, hábitos linguísticos incluídos. "Fazer o quê?"


----------



## Istriano

Pois acho isso muito ruim visto que o português lisboeta é um dos sotaques mais difíceis de entender.  Alentejanos entendo sem muitos problemas (bem como o pessoal do Norte de Portugal).


----------



## anaczz

Alentugano said:


> O típico português adora formalidades como senhor doutor para aqui, senhor professor para acolá, senhor engenheiro...


Mas tem sua piada. A gente acaba por ganhar montes de "títulos" pois, para contornar o tu e o você, nos chamam por: a vizinha, a prima, a colega, a freguesa, a chefe, etc.


----------



## marta12

Vamos lá fazer o ponto da situação:

Em Portugal está cada vez mais generalizado, felizmente, o tratamento por tu.
Mas quando, por qualquer razão, por ser o patrão, por ser  hirarquicamente superior, por snobismo, ou por falta de intimidade com  alguém, se tem de tratar alguém por você e para se ser correcto,  trata-se a pessoa pelo nome (mais informal) ou pelos título académico,  ou ainda por senhor/senhora.
Apesar de como diz a Englishmania se estar a generalizar a palavra você,  sei bem os comentários que ouço quando a pessoa que o disse se afasta e continuo a  dizer, arrepia.
E não é só em Lisboa, é por todo o país, Norte incluído.
No Alentejo usava-se uma forma bem mais bonita: vossemecê e ti: Ti Joaquina, Ti Manel, compadre, comadre, vossemecê quer um naco de pão?
Se passou para o você é uma pena.

Eu defendo o generalizado tratamento por tu, como fazem os espanhois, e sem títulos académicos pelo meio, só para que fique claro.


----------



## Vanda

> No Alentejo usava-se uma forma bem mais bonita: vossemecê e ti: Ti  Joaquina, Ti Manel, compadre, comadre, vossemecê quer um naco de pão?



Eu já ia brincar e dizer ''então por que não o vossemecê'' que pra nós ficou nos romances de José de Alencar dos idos 1800 e cacetada na boca dos escravos.


----------



## marta12

Mas no Alentejo o vossemecê já não era conotado como deferência, Vanda.
Era usado entre todos:
Ó compadre, vossemecê já foi a Lisboa?


----------



## Alentugano

marta12 said:


> Vamos lá fazer o ponto da situação:
> 
> Em Portugal está cada vez mais generalizado, felizmente, o tratamento por tu.
> Mas quando, por qualquer razão, por ser o patrão, por ser hirarquicamente superior, por snobismo, ou por falta de intimidade com alguém, se tem de tratar alguém por você e para se ser correcto, trata-se a pessoa pelo nome (mais informal) ou pelos título académico, ou ainda por senhor/senhora.
> Apesar de como diz a Englishmania se estar a generalizar a palavra você, sei bem os comentários que ouço quando a pessoa que o disse se afasta e continuo a dizer, arrepia.
> E não é só em Lisboa, é por todo o país, Norte incluído.
> No Alentejo usava-se uma forma bem mais bonita: vossemecê e ti: Ti Joaquina, Ti Manel, compadre, comadre, vossemecê quer um naco de pão?
> Se passou para o você é uma pena.
> 
> Eu defendo o generalizado tratamento por tu, como fazem os espanhois, e sem títulos académicos pelo meio, só para que fique claro.


 
Marta, aí é que está. O você usado em Lisboa não é o você do Alentejo. Vossemecê e você, no Alentejo, são uma e a mesma coisa. A palavra você é uma evolução da palavra vossemecê e, como tal, não tem carga negativa. Vossemecê ainda é sinónimo de respeito e deferência. O nosso você também transporta essa característica.
Outra coisa que me chateia é que, sendo Portugal um país tão pequenino, há uma maior tendência para discriminar ou censurar quem se afasta um pouco da línguagem padrão. Eu senti isso quando vivi em Lisboa. Aconteceu que muitas vezes senti que a minha forma de falar/vocabulário/expressões não estava correcta e que seria melhor tentar corrigir-me.


----------



## Alentugano

marta12 said:


> As "tias de Cascais" não dizem a palavra «você»
> Usam a terceira pessoa do singular, o que é uma grande diferença.


 
Aqui também discordo. As "tias" nem sempre omitem o você.


----------



## anaczz

O pior é que voltei para o Brasil impregnada de "a senhora", "o senhor", "a doutora", "o doutor" e agora passo o tempo todo a ouvir: 
"A Senhora/O Senhor está no céu."
Que é como muitos brasileiros costumam responder quando são tratados por senhor/senhora.


----------



## CarlaD

Só me faz alguma confusão quando é a mãe a tratar os filhos por você (o oposto já não, porque fui ensinada que não se tratava os pais e avós por tu, por ser considerado falta de respeito. Hoje em dia já não é assim). Ainda mais confusão me faz quando o marido e a esposa se tratam por  você... Isto porque o nosso "você" tem uma conotação diferente da que tem no Brasil.

Se falarem em mim na 3ª pessoa não me incomoda nada. E admito que quando a pessoa não me conhece não gosto que me trate por tu. Até porque muitas vezes, infelizmente, esse tratamento abre espaço a que se tomem liberdades por vezes desagradáveis. 

De resto acho que cada região tem a sua forma de falar e considero todas elas válidas.


----------



## tropicalia

Mais uma vez....

tratamento "os senhores"

bom dia, a minha dúvida é a seguinte. Se estou a escrever uma carta formal (de tema legal), para referir-me aos destinatários, o correcto é dizer "os senhores"? Por exemplo: "os senhores dizeram na sua carta", ou "achamos que os senhores teriam de.."
??


----------



## Vanda

Sim, se for formal, é melhor usar ''senhores''.


----------



## tropicalia

obrigada!
.....


----------



## JotaPB

Moro no interior da Paraíba e por aqui existe um sistema de tratamento tríplice, assim como em Portugal. Tu, para as situações de descontração; você, entre pessoas com idades semelhantes que não se conheçam, ou quando se queira dar mais seriedade ao discurso; e o senhor/a senhora para situações em que se exige mais respeito. Em algumas regiões do Brasil, o uso de "o senhor/a senhora" parece estar em franco declínio (estando praticamente reservado aos superiores hierárquicos e às pessoas muito idosas com as quais não se tenham intimidade), ao ponto de as pessoas estranharem quando são chamadas de senhor (como bem falou a anaczz). Por aqui não...  o uso de "o senhor/a senhora" é meio indiscriminado, até. Tratam-se por senhor os parentes (nunca ouvi ninguém por aqui tratando os pais, tios ou avós por você, nem muito menos por tu), os professores (igualmente), os mais velhos (sejam idosos ou não), um adolescente numa BMW que parar para pedir informações numa cidadezinha... 

Um coisa que eu não falei, é que a abrangência do tratamento senhor que vemos por aqui, deriva dos tempos do coronelismo. Parecer ser rico ou importante, já é motivo para ser tratado por senhor.


----------



## tropicalia

Mas neste caso trata-se duma carta legal, destinada a uma empresa portuguesa, onde a ou as pessoas que finalmente vão ler a carta são desconhecidas. Acho que em Portugal têm uma maior importância os formalismos. Essa é a minha dúvida.


----------



## Outsider

Ouso dizer que em qualquer parte da lusofonia "vocês" seria impróprio numa carta formal dirigida a uma empresa. Tem de ser "os senhores" ou algum tratamento equivalente.


----------



## englishmania

^Sim, definitivamente.


----------



## tropicalia

Muito obrigada Outsider e englishmania


----------



## skizzo

From my impression living in Porto (Portugal):

Tu - used commonly by friends and most families
Você - used between people who know each other, but aren't very close or friends. Acquaintaces, colleagues, etc. Also used between some family members to show respect. Sometimes the word is omitted.
O Senhor/A Senhora - the most formal option, used between people who don't know each other at all. The most respectful.


----------



## Outsider

You've got it.


----------



## TravelOn

Vanda said:


> You can say você in Brasil everywhere. Even those - few in comparison - who use tu won't feel like you are obliged to use it too.



I am resurrecting this old thread.  I've read through dozens of the posts on this issue.  Vanda, I find your comment here, short and sweet, the clearest one of all.  Yet I still have questions.

A little background on my personal experience.  I was in Brazil for a couple weeks way back in the 1980's.  I already knew a small amount of Portuguese, learned from listening to a lot of bossa nova and some self studies from books.  From these, I knew that "você" was the normal form of "you" in Brazil.  During the trip, it was all I heard except in three cases.  Those three were:  I overheard a mother speaking to her very young child (maybe 4 or 5 years old) as "tu".  I myself was addressed by a child of 9 or 10 as "a senhora".  The third case was very interesting.  I was in a tour group in which all but myself were Brazilians and Argentines.  Of course they could communicate with each other quite well using a combination of Portuguese and Spanish.  But when the young Brazilian girl (early 20's) addressed the Argentine gentleman who could have been her grandfather as "el senor" (she was using Spanish at the moment) he said, "El senor?"  He couldn't understand why she was talking about the Lord!  And she couldn't understand his confusion. 

Fast forward to 2010.  I was in the Amazon two weeks.  I did not hear either tu or el senhor one single time.

Now I am preparing for my third trip to Brazil, and really want to understand this issue.  Based on my own experiences described above, I would have no question at all.  I would use você at all times, and I would expect everyone to use você with me, except maybe the rare young child whose parents had trained him to address adults as "o senhor".  BUT - I am studying Portuguese from various library books, and I am using Pimsleur CD's, and these sources indicate that o senhor is alive and well in Brazil.  (I am using exclusively books and CDs teaching Brazilian Portuguese.)  The cases that these books and CD's use o senhor, are in business - coworkers speaking to each other, in the service industries - restaurants, hotels, airports, stores, and the like, and with sort of infrastructure positions - police, doctors.  My initial reaction was, "this is all wrong".  But I've seen it in so many books, and heard it on the Pimsleur CD's, that now I'm starting to wonder.  

So, do Brazilians use o senhor in situations like the above?  Or is my own instinct correct - that they do not, and do use você in all such situations.  Secondly, if they do use o senhor, I know they would be lenient with a foreigner who used você instead.  But would they feel a tiny bit uneasy about it?  Also, I did see your post somewhere in this thread (or one of the other threads on this issue) that Brazilians over about age 60 do use o senhor.  Understood.  So I am asking about the younger ones.


Sorry to write all in English.  I want to improve my speaking, but not so much my writing.  Especially on somewhat complicated topics, it would be extremely poor.  However, I can read Portuguese entries in these forums with at least 90% comprehension, so please feel free to answer in Portuguese. 

Thank you so much.


----------



## anaczz

Normalmente, usa-se o senhor/a senhora ao falar com:
pessoas bem mais velhas do que nós mesmos
pessoas desconhecidas ( a não ser que sejam evidentemente bem mais jovens que nós mesmos)
autoridades, superiores hierárquicos (em alguns ambientes isso já caiu em desuso)
quando se quer manter certa distância da pessoa, evitar intimidade.


colegas de trabalho normalmente tratam-se por "você" (ou tu, nas regiões onde esse tratamento é usual)


----------



## TravelOn

Thank you.  That clarifies a lot.


----------



## Uticens678

É correto dizer " Ontem estava com pressa e não tive tempo para cumprimentar o senhor" (neste caso empregando "o senhor" com valor de segunda pessoa singular formal ) ?


----------



## xiskxisk

Sim está. Mas acho que também podia ser "para lhe cumprimentar".


----------



## englishmania

Uticens678 said:


> É correto dizer " Ontem estava com pressa e não tive tempo para cumprimentar o senhor" (neste caso empregando "o senhor" com valor de segunda pessoa singular formal ) ?




Não será incorreto, mas é ambíguo.

Ontem estava com pressa e não tive tempo de/para o cumprimentar.


_lhe cumprimentar_


----------



## Carfer

englishmania said:


> Não será incorreto, mas é ambíguo.
> 
> Ontem estava com pressa e não tive tempo de/para o cumprimentar.
> 
> 
> _lhe cumprimentar_


----------



## TravelOn

I'm adding a comment since I got an email about a new post here.  My comment is once again on the issue of o senhor/a senhora, voce and tu.  My trip to Brazil was several months ago.  I was in the Pantanal and at Iguassu.  I did not hear tu one single time.  This included staying with a Brazilian couple in Foz do Iguassu.  Every morning their daughter came over with her son, 10 or 11 years old.  His mother, his grandmother and his grandfather all addressed this child as voce.  The child addressed all of them the same - not o senhor/a senhora.  In fact, I heard o senhor (actually a senhora) used a single time, almost at the very end of the trip.  I bought dinner in the Sao Paulo airport and was addressed as a senhora by the waiter.  I felt very uncomfortable about it, but in talking to him (not about that, just other conversation), learned that he was not Brazilian.  He was Colombian, in Brazil to learn Portuguese.  Now it made sense.  In Spanish he would feel uncomfortable addressing his customer as tu.  He would use Usted.  To him, the translation of that in Portuguese is o senhor.  From my experience (this trip and the two prior ones), a native Brazilian would be extremely unlikely to use this form, possibly a single time in their entire life.


----------



## guihenning

xiskxisk said:


> Sim está. Mas acho que também podia ser "para lhe cumprimentar".



Quem cumprimenta; cumprimenta _alguém. Por isso não pode ser "lhe cumprimentar"



englishmania said:


> Não será incorreto, mas é ambíguo.


Não acho que seja ambíguo. Se eu estou falando com a pessoa e o contexto e as formas de tratamento estão claras, fica explícito que por "o senhor" refiro-me a pessoa com quem falo.


----------



## anaczz

TravelOn said:


> I'm adding a comment since I got an email about a new post here.  My comment is once again on the issue of o senhor/a senhora, voce and tu.  My trip to Brazil was several months ago.  I was in the Pantanal and at Iguassu.  I did not hear tu one single time.  This included staying with a Brazilian couple in Foz do Iguassu.  Every morning their daughter came over with her son, 10 or 11 years old.  His mother, his grandmother and his grandfather all addressed this child as voce.  The child addressed all of them the same - not o senhor/a senhora.  In fact, I heard o senhor (actually a senhora) used a single time, almost at the very end of the trip.  I bought dinner in the Sao Paulo airport and was addressed as a senhora by the waiter.  I felt very uncomfortable about it, but in talking to him (not about that, just other conversation), learned that he was not Brazilian.  He was Colombian, in Brazil to learn Portuguese.  Now it made sense.  In Spanish he would feel uncomfortable addressing his customer as tu.  He would use Usted.  To him, the translation of that in Portuguese is o senhor.  From my experience (this trip and the two prior ones), a native Brazilian would be extremely unlikely to use this form, possibly a single time in their entire life.


De acordo com a minha experiência, dificilmente um garçom trata seus clientes por você ou tu, mas sempre por o senhor e a senhora, a não ser, talvez se os clientes forem pessoas muito jovens, portanto, não seria devido ao fato de ser estrangeiro. Eu estranharia um pouco e acharia até desconfortável, um garçom, num restaurante mais formal, chamar-me por você.


----------



## Guigo

anaczz said:


> De acordo com a minha experiência, dificilmente um garçom trata seus clientes por você ou tu, mas sempre por o senhor e a senhora, a não ser, talvez se os clientes forem pessoas muito jovens, portanto, não seria devido ao fato de ser estrangeiro. Eu estranharia um pouco e acharia até desconfortável, um garçom, num restaurante mais formal, chamar-me por você.



Sempre tratei meus pais, meus tios, as pessoas mais velhas de _o senhor, a senhora_. Reservava o _você_, para os de minha faixa etária e abaixo.

Hoje, sou 'uma pessoa mais velha' e observo muitos jovens tratando-me como "senhor"; além destes, usualmente, tratam-me assim: taxistas, garçons, funcionários de prédios, atendentes em geral - muitos destes são gente humilde, talvez pouco instruídas, mas suficientemente educadas para entender estas sutilezas.


----------



## Carfer

guihenning said:


> Não acho que seja ambíguo. Se eu estou falando com a pessoa e o contexto e as formas de tratamento estão claras, fica explícito que por "o senhor" refiro-me a pessoa com quem falo.



Pois, será assim num contexto brasileiro. Em Portugal, acho que a englishmania tem razão, pode de facto ser ambíguo. '_O senhor_' reporta-se frequentemente a uma terceira pessoa (aquele senhor, o senhor de quem falamos), daí que nem sempre é claro se _'senhor_' se refere ao interlocutor ou a um terceiro.


----------



## Vanda

Ai, agora já me acostumei, pessoas que têm quase a minha idade me chamam de senhora (lojas, restaurantes, alunos, etc.). Esta é a carteira de identidade indefectível de 3a idade: todo mundo passa a chamá-lo de senhor/a.


----------

